# NooB Status,.. A Serious Question about!



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

My answer would be, you are no longer a NOOB when you can link turns, stop forward and backwards, ride a little switch, and are confident enough to get down everything up to and including most reds...

Then you are an intermediate... :yahoo:

From there progression gets you more towards advance, and 90% of us, never make it...!!! Haha


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

When you can decipher the reference to, appreciation for and post pics of......























































Yoga pantz


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you don't know the sprocking cat, craig, chris, tom, damian, shaun, shawn, reto, jim, jamie, peter, devun, mandreas, daniel, chad, mike, mike, jp, blah, blah, blah - fuckin newp


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Wrathful already got this one like /thread style but I'll give a serious answer to a silly question:

I would think this is something you would know for yourself. There are several factors at play:

-are you "local" to a mountain (knowing the people that work there and having them recognize you, as well as having a bond with other people who are on the mountain all the time is gonna up your game no matter what)

-how many days you get a year, (not because of status, but because of simple fact of practice)

-how much of a yardsale are you in the parking lot and trying to manage all your silly extraneous shit between the lift and the lodge, and your vehicle.

-and finally and most importantly are you applying skills with all of your effort, or can you haul down a run using various techniques whilst maintaining your own style and letting muscle memory apply the techniques for you.

Some things that have nothing to do with getting out of noob status:

-being able to "make it" down a "double black" or mogul field. Any dickless potato can slide down a 40 degree pitch on their ass and one edge and end up at the bottom(its called gravity, not skill people), claiming on their favorite snowboard forum after 10 days on snow "yea I can do black runs" so I'm now writing reviews on Never Summer Raptors and shit... Can you throw a 30+ foot huck off of a rock halfway down the face, or somehow make it look like your surfing a green? That is getting down a face not like a noob.

-wearing a backpack for in-bounds riding 

-being able to see your boxers while you snowboard

-playing your music in the parking lot for EVERYONE

-riding at keystone (I spent like 60 days at key 2 years ago and my mojo is still reeling hehe)


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I'd say when your confident enough to put (48 days out) in your signature your no longer a newb :dunno:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> When you can decipher the reference to, appreciation for and post pics of......
> 
> 
> Yoga pantz


:bowdown: :laugh: :laugh: :bowdown:
...but you forgot Breeches & Underboob! (_...by this criteria, I haven’t been a NooB for some time now!!_)  :laugh:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

*Wait a minute......*



snowklinger said:


> *-playing your music in the parking lot for EVERYONE*


So, you're saying I SHOULDN'T do this? But.....I haz da BASS. Plus, everyone knows that all the girls like the cars that go "BooM!"   :signlol:


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

when you freak out on someone for stopping in the middle of a run instead of on the side or behind a barrier

when you yell at a kid for cutting you off (can include yelling at the parent that they should teach their kid the proper laws of the slope) 

when you drink less the night before because weather forecast shows pow dumping throughout the night. 

when more than one coworker tells you you can't talk about snowboarding to them anymore


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> -wearing a backpack for in-bounds riding


Really? Are you sure about this one? What if you need to carry something?


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Supra said:


> Really? Are you sure about this one? What if you need to carry something?


LOL...maybe he means a back pack in-bounds with a beacon, shovel and probe


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Supra said:


> Really? Are you sure about this one? What if you need to carry something?


Unless it is a spring t-shirt day and you rock skinny pants there should be ample room in your pockets.Between my jacket and cargos I have enough storage for a camping trip :laugh: Exceptions could be made for a major resort where you could be an hour for two from the parking lot and need to have an extra layer or two with you due to changing conditions.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> -playing your music in the parking lot for EVERYONE


but how else is everyone gonna hear the dope beats i listen too.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

when you stop claiming you do carve since you now understand the difference 

when you're comfortable with platter and t-bar lift (without stomp pad )


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

jwelsh83 said:


> LOL...maybe he means a back pack in-bounds with a beacon, shovel and probe


I do this a number of days a year. But it's usually dumping so hard that tracks get filled in in 20 mins. Granted, I do go out of bounds quite often, and it's better to be ready to drop a zone rather than having to go back to the parking lot to grab the gear. 

However, on park days lots of people take backpacks to the park and dump them when they ride.
How about if you're carrying a camera?
How about a pack to put away your gopro pole when you aren't using it?
On a powder day a 14 or 19L pack is quite useful for spare goggles, gloves,water and a sandwhich so that you don't need to stop all day


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

neni said:


> when you're comfortable with platter and t-bar lift (without stomp pad )


Aw, are you serious?

I have to drop down to being a newb over THIS?:thumbsdown:

Those things aren't made for snowboarders.
And as far as I'm concerned, any resort that still uses those is third rate and not worthy of the honour of having me ride there.

I'm gonna go sulk in my room now.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Pffffft what's wrong with riding with a backpack inbounds? Boy's gotta eat and drink! no time to stop!


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

neni said:


> when you stop claiming you do carve since you now understand the difference
> 
> when you're comfortable with platter and t-bar lift (without stomp pad )


T-bars blow large donkey dick. I hate those things.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Supra said:


> I do this a number of days a year. But it's usually dumping so hard that tracks get filled in in 20 mins. Granted, I do go out of bounds quite often, and it's better to be ready to drop a zone rather than having to go back to the parking lot to grab the gear.
> 
> However, on park days lots of people take backpacks to the park and dump them when they ride.
> How about if you're carrying a camera?
> ...


Couldn't agree more. Just got a bit of a chuckle thinking about people around here where I live. All groomers and no pow and it takes you about 2 minutes to bomb down a hill and I find it funny to see people with packs riding in those conditions. If you're thirsty or hungry, wait the 2 minute ride and slide on into the lodge lol. From experience, when I've gone to Jackson, I wear a pack always. Extra gloves, goggles, all the goodies with some life safety equip. Because there, it's usually an all day deal before I think about going back inside.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

neni said:


> when you stop claiming you do carve since you now understand the difference
> 
> when you're comfortable with platter and t-bar lift (without stomp pad )


well I guess i'm still a noob since for the love of God that poma lift still kicks my ass!!:dunno:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

haha good responses.

I knew some people would take notice the backpack comment, hence the giggle, especially for alot of places like Japan, AK, BC, whatever practice... but still the comment about pockets for a camping trip is for serious. If I need something that doesn't fit in a pocket I just plan a beer break. 

Everyone knows we are droppping the dope beats Cro, don't worry. I often scope the situation and will let it play loud enough for the surrrounding cars if no one else is listening and the crowd "looks" receptive, but no reason to get loud if other people are listening to their shit too... I mean how do you not get a nod playing Gangstarr.(even from granny)

Some times at like 8:30 when I get there early as much as I really do enjoy heavy metal(not usually on the mountain though) I just do not always want to hear someone else's choice of part of a song with just the power chords ripping through my hungover drug addled mind.

Texas!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

In the little resort I grew up and did my first turns on a huge F2 x-ray in the 90ties, we had a "kink of fear" and I'm amused that it still exists. Even for skiers, this kink in the middle of the T-bar lift wasn't easy to negotiate, especially in the afternoons when the track began to have deep ruts and bumps, and since the lift didn't go around this kink smoothly but with unnerving stutter. THIS was he noob selection point. In reality, the kink is by far steeper 
I did only half of this run countless times 









Haha sulky Grey... never come to ride the Swiss Alps then. We have a lot of T-bar lifts everywhere. You get used to them. Nowadays I like them since sometimes on storm days, these are the only lifts that still run when the elevated gondolas and chairlifts are shut down due to stormy wind in the resort I ride now. No... "like" is not the right word... my "favorite" T-bar has a track that is so steep at the last 50m that you aren't pulled anymore, but you rather _sit_ on the bar and get lifted, the bar painfully digging into your thigh. But it lets you access fine sidecountry... so heck, you _will_ love this T-bar :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Some interesting (...and humorous!) responses so far! :laugh:

It does seem like some of this is geared more towards informing folks about "Not being a Gapper!" As opposed to leaving one's NooB status as a _rider_ behind!

Neni,.. I haven't a clue what a Platter Lift is! ...and from what little I've seen in vid clips of people using T-bars,.. I hope I _NEVER_ run across one of those!!  (...with or without a Stomp Pad!!) :laugh: :eusa_clap:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

As a guess i would say it is much like a T-Bar but it is single use, so would have a plate like disc on the pole that goes between the legs instead of a pole...

Slightly more comfortable to use with a pole that is shaped or bent to fit between the legs which may or may not be of more use to a snowboarder rather than the T-Bar which is very uncomfortable... 

It is also often called a "Button Lift"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Platter_lift

Hope that helps...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

chomps1211 said:


> Maybe the question itself is Moot? Maybe it is entirely dependent on an individual and personal decision? A question to be decided by ones _OWN_ feelings about their ultimate goals and progression or mastery of the sport?


When the day comes that you stop giving a fuck what others think about you and just ride. Also you stop referring to it as a sport and a lifestyle.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I think that maybe I was not particularly clear about why I got the the idea to pose this question in the first place. I am _not_ asking for anyone here to tell _me_ what it is I have to accomplish in order to no longer be considered a NooB! 

As I mentioned in the OP,.. The question has been asked of me by a couple of SBF members whom I have gotten to know and who I respect,.. “When will _I_ stop referring to _myself_ as a NooB??”

These friends are way more experienced riders than I am, and when they asked me this, they seemed to think that maybe I wasn’t giving myself enough credit for how much my riding has improved! The truth is, I am Astonished at how fast I have picked it up and the progress I’ve made in my boarding! That being said, I have to say, I _still_ feel like a NooB most times. Not only on the slopes when I see what some other riders are capable of doing on a snowboard, but also here in this forum. Especially when I realize there is still Sooooo much about snowboarding that I am utterly clueless about.

The last time I was asked this question, It got me thinking about exactly what is it that lets a person know for themselves that they are no longer counted in the ranks of a Newb? What is it that separates a NooB from just “A Snowboarder?” I’m not sure I have a definitive answer to that question for myself!!! It was pointed out to me by one member that this last season, I got more days riding in than they have in the last two years! Nobody considers this person a Newb! Several of the members of the MI. regional forum with whom I’ve ridden, keep pointing out to me that I ride switch better than any of them! _NONE_ of these guys are Newb’s!!! 

Now, I was not the one making these comparisons, and despite the fact that I appreciated the obvious encouragement and respect these members were according me, I still feel like it would be a bit arrogant for me to make the assumption that getting in a few extra days of riding, or having a talent for picking up riding switch is enough for me to no longer consider myself a NooB! 

At 52 yo, I have never been particularly shy about asking a "stupid" question or admitting my own ignorance on a subject! This is especially true when it is something I am passionate for or want to learn more about! I’m not particularly concerned with my Ego, or if anyone thinks I look _cool_ doing what I’m doing! (_...anyone who saw any of my “All Fours” lift dismounts that first half season could attest to that!!_)  Truth is,.. Snowboarding is, without a doubt, absolutely the coolest thing I’ve ever done in my life!!! (_...and I’ve rappelled out of helicopters and blown shit up!_) It’s the coolest thing I’ve ever done, not because it’s popular or fashionable! Not because anyone else thinks I’m cool for doing it!! It’s the coolest because I have yet to experience anything else that I have had soooo much fun doing!

The excitement, the adrenaline, the satisfaction of learning a new skill or riding a steeper, scarier, faster slope! (...I will admit however to a certain smug satisfaction or ego boost when someone looks at me like I’m crazy for doing what I’m doing!) 

Damn!!! I can’t wait for it to start snowing again!!!!!!!


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> When the day comes that you stop giving a fuck what others think about you and just ride.


:thumbsup:

Personally, I think you stop being a Noob when you have learned enough to know what you should be doing, can do it regularly on easier stuff and have started to push yourself a bit. That doesn't necessarily mean that you can do it, but that you have some kind of game plan and a clue.

When I see people on a black or steep blue trying to up-unweight, rotate their upper body and turn (all those things you learn to make your first turn), then crash and get up and try again and again: I don't think of them as "noobs", I think of them as inexperienced riders. To me, "noobs" side slip down or do the kamikazi straight line with no clue and then claim they do blacks. 

Some are "noobs" for a day, some for years...


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> I am _not_ asking for anyone here to tell _me_ what it is I have to accomplish in order to no longer be considered a NooB!
> 
> “When will _I_ stop referring to _myself_ as a NooB??”
> 
> ...


From this I'd say it's something that will evolve naturally based on wherever you're at, in time. Only you have the answer to this. 

At some point in the future you may find yourself saying you "started riding x number of seasons ago" or "been riding x number of seasons" rather than consider yourself "new." All up to you.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

When on the slope who fucking cares? That noob critique is solely for the interwebz where anyone can go from never touching a snowboard in their life to a terje haakonsen in a few key strokes... credibility is only sought out on the internet where anonymity is king and a label or putting your shit out there is the only thing that separates you from everyone else posting. On the hill everyone knows who you are and no one gives a fuck if your busting you're ass coming off the chair lift or killing it on that 30 ft'er... 

You and everyone you ride with know exactly what kind of rider you are, a label from a snowboarding forum won't change that fact... 

You are who you are and you seem to be enjoying the fuck out of snowboarding, so my question to you is why even bother with needing a label?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ItchEtrigR said:


> When on the slope who fucking cares? That noob critique is solely for the interwebz where anyone can go from never touching a snowboard in their life to a terje haakonsen in a few key strokes... credibility is only sought out on the internet where anonymity is king and a label or putting your shit out there is the only thing that separates you from everyone else posting. On the hill everyone knows who you are and no one gives a fuck if your busting you're ass coming off the chair lift or killing it on that 30 ft'er...
> 
> You and everyone you ride with know exactly what kind of rider you are, a label from a snowboarding forum won't change that fact...
> 
> You are who you are and you seem to be enjoying the fuck out of snowboarding, so my question to you is why even bother with needing a label?


Exactly that. [/thread]


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Please see above post I made. Stop caring and ride.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

He's not caring... he's philosophizing :laugh:

I'm aware that this word doesn't exist. We use it if someone contemplates about something he actually doesn't care but just feels in the mood - or as in the present case I suppose - tries to gap a void


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

He's philosophizing over a non existent issue that seems to be a result of generations of people putting labels on themselves and others.

Simple question are you a snowboarder or someone that snowboards. If you know the answer you won't validate it with a response if you don't you will. 

It's cut and dry everyone wants to be labeled something to describe themselves.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's cut and dry everyone wants to be labeled something to describe themselves.


Is extraordinarily good looking a label? If it is I want that one.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Chomps, if you want to break this down into labeling riders based on what they can or can't do on the hill, your always gonna feel like a "noob" if you're comparing yourself to them.

The truth is, even the best riders in the world have areas of their riding that they need to improve on. If we all quit challenging ourselves and our riding, snowboarding would get pretty stagnant. The point is, if you really wanted to make the case, any rider despite all the skill in the world could call themselves a "noob" because someone else was better than them at a different aspect of their riding. 

At the end of the day, none of that shit matters. Just get out there and ride. No need for labels, no need for categorizing where you fit in among the other people you ride with, just good ol' shredding. Keep pushing yourself to learn new things and forget about labeling yourself with anything.

I bet none of the guys you ride with even care about your "status" and whether your a noob or not. They just wanna head up with their buddies and shred a bit. I'll ride with anyone regardless of their skill level, because I'd rather be riding than doing anything else. I'd prefer to ride with people better than me because it pushes me to ride harder, faster, more technical, etc. But at the end of the day I don't care where the other people in my group are at in their progress, I just wanna be out riding.

Bottom line: If you're out riding for yourself and no one else, you're not a noob. Just drop the term from your vocabulary and ride the shit out your board when you can.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay, I am initiating an intervention for chomps.

As self-appointed "Snowboard God", and with the authority and privileges which that status entails, I hereby confer upon Chomps 1211 the title of "Low Intermediate Snowboarder".

Chomps 1211 is now authorized to ride with a greater level of steeze and authority than that of a "Noob Snowboarder".

Congratulations Chomps.
Now where's the scotch and a powdery slope?


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Just to add for shit and giggles :laugh: when someone ask me how long I've been riding, I say "this is my 3rd season" and I let my riding do the rest. if the guys rides better than me, Great! if I ride better than them, Great! either way I will have fun.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> Okay, I am initiating an intervention for chomps.
> 
> As self-appointed "Snowboard God", and with the authority and privileges which that status entails, I hereby confer upon Chomps 1211 the title of "Low Intermediate Snowboarder".
> 
> ...


You beat me to it. 

As self appointed deputy assistant snowboard God I hereby order Chomps to close his stupid thread or the grey dragon will withdraw the new title, and apply the new new title "lower than a Noob". :blink:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

The gods have spoken...
LOL!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

This deity declares its summertime and the catfish are jumpin...screw the noobs


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i am the rooster king.... in the white room. with white curtains.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> i am the rooster king.... in the white room. with white curtains.


Now _THAT's_ a lable worth having!! :eusa_clap:


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> This deity declares its summertime and the catfish are jumpin...screw the noobs


gave up fishing for girls, beer and cars back in the 80s, im thinking i might have to take it up again.


----------



## Rossignol (Jul 9, 2013)

*n00b*

Your calling Xavier de le Rue a n00b. I probably shouldnt be telling you this, I drank alot, but Xavier de la Rue has trouble riding switch!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> ...but you forgot Breeches & Underboob! (_...by this criteria, I haven’t been a NooB for some time now!!_)


I see my skills are needed here...



Supra said:


> Really? Are you sure about this one? What if you need to carry something?


Backpacks are gay. Unless you're heading OOB or on your way home from grade 5...



t21 said:


> well I guess i'm still a noob since for the love of God that poma lift still kicks my ass!!


Noob.


Now to save the day. Boob.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Backpacks are gay. Unless you're heading OOB or on your way home from grade 5...
> 
> Noob.


...so, you're saying I _shouldn't_ wear my Hello Kitty Camlebak with the Pedo Bear suit????


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> ...so, you're saying I _shouldn't_ wear my Hello Kitty Camlebak with the Pedo Bear suit????


That's the ONLY time it's okay!


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

I got tired of reading so I skipped to the end, so what about the exception of the backpacks full of booze. My flask can fit in the coat pocket, but the 12 pack needs the pack.

And when don't Hello Kitty packs rock, that's an exception to every rule.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

poutanen said:


> I see my skills are needed here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Poutanen, love all the "boob"pics except the last one:laugh: but honestly, I finally did figured that lift down but it was almost closing time then, oh well


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I see my skills are needed here...
> Backpacks are gay. Unless you're heading OOB or on your way home from grade 5...



Ride with a backpack if you want,

that parkrat hiking up to his feature for the 25th time in a row dont care what you think, see his boy filming off to the side? He's got all their drink & grub in their pack, and he gets mighty thirsty & hungry as he perfects his craft...

see that bloke at the back with that group of shredders dissapearing into that woody area? he dont care what you think, his boy up front got the 2 spliffs and he's got the six tallboys in his pack.

if ones only experience is cruising down to the lift to ride up again, I can almost see how one might think its gay,

loads of reasons one might want to bring a pack, too bad for you if your to busy worried about what another is riding with and not busy doing your own thing...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ItchEtrigR said:


> if ones only experience is cruising down to the lift to ride up again, I can almost see how one might think its gay,


EXACTLY! I'm willing to bet that the majority of people wear them that never do any real crazy riding...

For what it's worth I do have a camera pack.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

poutanen said:


> EXACTLY! I'm willing to bet that the majority of people wear them that never do any real crazy riding...
> 
> For what it's worth I do have a camera pack.


So your saying one has to be a "real" snowboarder to legitimize carrying a pack? 

What about the diabetic kid that just learned to connect turns who's safety box is too big for his pockets? 

What about the dad taking his kid for the first time up the lift and wants to take some shots on his camera. 

What about the group of friends not great snowboarders with the fantastic idea of bringing a 1 time grill and having a barbeque up top? 

What about the south american kid just moved to norway who's never seen snow in his life but is smart enough to bring an extra set of gloves in his waterproof pack. 

Or the ADHD teenage girl who's mother forces her to bring a pack full of drink & energy bars cuz she knows she won't see her till the lift closes, 

or the veteran 6 day a year if he's lucky snowboarder who maybe has one fleece layer too many but brings an empty pack in case the clouds break.... 

IMO nothing real crazy there, just normal everyday things that happen on the slopes...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ItchEtrigR said:


> So your saying one has to be a "real" snowboarder to legitimize carrying a pack?
> 
> What about the diabetic kid that just learned to connect turns who's safety box is too big for his pockets?
> 
> ...


no thats all dumbshit


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Call me crazy, but I almost always carry my backpack with full avy gear with me. Only other things inside are a thermos with tea, extra fleece and (obviously) a Swiss army knife, even if the initial plan was to ride groomers. You never know, how the day ends. 
We have tourists riding sidecountry we wouldn't touch cause we know these runs are avy prone. We even had an huge avalanche crossing a groommer (this run is now closed down in the afternoons).


----------



## rubin (Jul 10, 2013)

ItchEtrigR said:


> So your saying one has to be a "real" snowboarder to legitimize carrying a pack?
> 
> What about the diabetic kid that just learned to connect turns who's safety box is too big for his pockets?
> 
> ...





snowklinger said:


> no thats all dumbshit


A bit harsh.

FWIW - and I no you guys don't me from a pinch of goat shit, but i almost always carry a pack as well. I'm hardly ever on groomed/patrolled runs, but even then, you slip or make a small mistake, most people these days just dont give a shit, and if your hurt - fuck 'em.

Add to that, when the carpark is down the bottomw of a 10/15minute home run, with a 30min. wait and gondola ride back up - i'm pretty sure im going to be taking my spares/extra's with me.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I think there are alot of places that are pretty different from what I'm used to, with sidecountry and whatnot, like many descriptions of what Dreampow rides in Japan, some of your European spots Nenz, and like er Silverton...where what you are describing seems pertinent and more obvious. 

Most people who I know getting out in resorts will stash a pack, but if you like to get air, ride tight trees or just ride plain hard around the mountain, losing the pack is really nice, especially when everything (toilets, running water, etc) is relatively easy to get to.

My previous response was directed towards a silly semantical argument of nonsense. I put a smiley cuz I was not trying to be THAT harsh.

The entire thread is silliness for anybody getting defensive. Enjoy your backpacks!!!! I like airtime me no likey hot heavy pack.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> no thats all dumbshit


Dumb shit to you, reality to me, the diabetic kid is my wife's nephew who just took up snowboarding, 

the dad is me the first time I took my girl up, the group of friends is us @ hovden, 

the kid from Peru is my friend who got on the hill for the first time last year at kongsberg, 

the ADHD is now my teenage girl who's mother demands she brings a pack since she collapsed from exhaustion & dehydration on the hill cause she totally disregarded any signs of fatigue or hunger, she just won't quit and its quite the hassle every time I see the medics snowscoot up hill

The 6 day rider is surprise me and the measly amount of days I got last year....

So fuck yeh, I'm the one snowboarding in skinny jeans undies showing, gay backpack on with a thick ass stomp pad and a huge gap between the goggles...

I don't get big air, rocket thru tight woody areas or rhino charge down the hill like some of you thoroughbreds, I just don't see how anyone gives a fuck when I got my gay ass backpack on....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I always ride with a back pack. It has this kewl inflatable red thingy that is great for swimming...


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

ItchEtrigR said:


> too bad for you if your to busy worried about what another is riding with and not busy doing your own thing...


That just about sums it up. 




neni said:


> Call me crazy


You're crazy...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

BoardWalk said:


> You're crazy...


10 years riding in one little resort:
2006: teacher with his group takes a little lap sideways of the platter lift. 3 get buried, one pupil dies.









2007: Avy damages a lift station hut
2009: 3 get caught in an avy in a sidecountry slope we often ride in
2012: 100m wide avy goes over a groomer track. 1 gest caught on groomer









Controlled bombing of an other instable slope, since a groomer track follows the lift poles you see. What, if they’re one day too late with the bombing? 








Naaw... I keep my backpack


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ItchEtrigR said:


> I just don't see how anyone gives a fuck when I got my gay ass backpack on....


Never said I gave a fuck, just said it was gay!


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

neni said:


> 10 years riding in one little resort:
> 2006: teacher with his group takes a little lap sideways of the platter lift. 3 get buried, one pupil dies.


Where is the lift in locale to the slide?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't feel like reading the whole thread again, so
can someone tell me where this diverged from "noob status" to "backpack wearing"?

This has gotten boring...

Backstop! Yoga pants please!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

BoardWalk said:


> Where is the lift in locale to the slide?


On the ridge, right side


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> ...can someone tell me where this diverged from "noob status" to "backpack wearing"?
> 
> Backstop! Yoga pants please!


Hey,.. I'm just glad they stopped "_Rippin_" me for my little existentialist crisis! :thumbsup: Buuuut,.. that said, I wouldn't say no to some Yoga pants & Underboob! 

(_...Neni, nice catch on that btw, language barrier or no!_)


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

neni said:


> On the ridge, right side


I can see where you would want to be prepared any surprises.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Hey,.. I'm just glad they stopped "_Rippin_" me for my little existentialist



Is that what this was all about?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> Is that what this was all about?


Awww, it was _all_ in good fun!  

(_Besides,.. WTF else do we do until the snow flies again!_)


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> I don't feel like reading the whole thread again,..
> 
> Backstop! Yoga pants please!


Hopefully _ALL_ will be forgiven with this offering to the,.. (_chuckle, chuckle, snort,.._) Snowboard God!!!










Dunno, she might have been sucking lemons!!! Bit of a "Pucker" goin' on here. ...Still, niiiice!!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

The (self-appointed!) Snowboard God is pleased!

Carry on, newly promoted "Low Intermediate".


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Hopefully _ALL_ will be forgiven with this offering to the,.. (_chuckle, chuckle, snort,.._) Snowboard God!!!


Oldies but goodies... My day is brighter! :yahoo:


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> The (self-appointed!) Snowboard God is pleased!
> 
> Carry on, newly promoted "Low Intermediate".


Thats fucked! How long before he can ride the t-bar


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

ItchEtrigR said:


> Thats fucked! How long before he can ride the t-bar


T-bars are fucked!:thumbsdown:
Only snowboarders wearing backpacks use those!:laugh:

Beauty! We've come full circle on this thread!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> T-bars are fucked!:thumbsdown:
> Only *NooBs* wearing backpacks use those!:laugh:
> 
> Beauty! We've come full circle on this thread!


Fixed it!! :thumbsup: _NOW_ we're full circle!!! :eusa_clap:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ItchEtrigR said:


> Thats fucked! How long before he can ride the t-bar


Initiation rite! There is a platter lift at Mt. Bohemia MI


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Initiation rite! There is a platter lift at Mt. Bohemia MI


SHIT!!! I was hoping with my newly confered "Low Intermediate Boarder" status that I would try to get to BoHo this season. I only last season stopped getting creamed every other dismount. Not sure I wanna try one of those freakin things!
. Ah well, it's only ligaments, tendons n bone! WTF! I'll try for later in the season so I dont waste my Highlands pass!


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

T-bar or the plate? You'll be fine on both, it's just balance, nothing you can't already do with double digit days to your belt. Think of it this way, what the fuck you gonna do when they are servicing the lift? And the t-bar is usually the quickest ride to the park if that's your thing....

To put it in perspective 5 year olds afraid of heights ride these all day up the hill.

T-bars gradually pull you straight up hill on a wide path, while plates often follow a bendy narrower steeper path up hill.

Plates can get a bit uncomfortable when the distance from the pull line shortens and the pole wants to stand vertical, So you might want to leave the yoga pants at home...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Haha! Yeah, honestly. I was sort of "playing it up" a bit for dramatic effect. What with my particular rep. on the forum and whatnot. Not _too_ particularly worried about it. More like a little apprehensive at the prospect of facing either one for the first time. But that's months away. 

Hell, back in Feb. 2011 on my very first day, first lesson, I had the tow rope down second try! In fact, I rode WAY better goin' up than comin' back down!!! :laugh:
Only fell once goin up. Fell _LOTs_ comin' back down!

They do look increadibly uncomfortable tho. I'll bet the "Bishop" n "the Boyz" tend to take a beating using those!!!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> They do look increadibly uncomfortable tho. I'll bet the "Bishop" n "the Boyz" tend to take a beating using those!!!


I can only speak for Lake Louise and Fernie who each have a platter and a t-bar. And it isn't that bad. You just learn how to sit to minimize the pain. Louise is the worst because the slop has got to be at least 30 degrees at the top of the platter. That's a bit of a thigh burner!!! :dizzy:


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

dont put all your weight on them though, when the terrain is higher the platter will do most of the dragging since you'll be further away from where the coil connects to the line, you'll notice the pole start to go horizontal on you meaning most of the drag is coming from the platter. When the terrain gets lower you'll get closer to where the coil is connected making the pole go vertical and your arms will do most of the work, just keep a good grip on the pole, you'll feel the drag transfer from more from the plate to more from the arms as the terrain changes.

If you put ass weight on the platter you'll go down, the coil isnt meant to support your weight its just there to maintain some tension as the terrain levels change... worst case scenario you might have to sit on the platter for a moment or two if the terrain gets too low and the pole is almost vertical, but it wont be like that for long and it usually happens at the pulleys if the lift is changing direction, like poutanen already posted you'll learn to sit on platter between your legs mainly by squeezing your thighs together to keep the platter from slipping out, and slow steep climbs will burn on the thighs if your not used to it...

oh and get the platter between your thighs right underneath the crotch, not the pole between your legs platter sticking out from behind and your mount will be allright

T bar is even easier, gradual climb, wide path, straight ahead and easier mount, you might have to swerve out the way from some dugged out ski tracks if your jittery so keep an eye open...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ItchEtrigR said:


> T bar is even easier, gradual climb, wide path, straight ahead and easier mount, you might have to swerve out the way from some dugged out ski tracks if your jittery so keep an eye open...


Yeah the key to the platter is ramming the thing as far up your crotch as you can. Your balls (if so equipped) will get out of the way. Then just relax and stand there with a slightly loose knee. I stand with my back foot right up behind my front and try to put a bit of weight on the back foot. For the most part with the pole shoved up my ass I can ride the platter no hands! :icon_scratch:

As for the t-bar, I used to ski so I'm used to it behind my cheek. I still don't get it when people put the pole between their legs. If you use the T like a "J" and stand with the pole behind you it pulls you up the hill easy. Could ride one all day...


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Appreciate the advice from you guys, but I'm in no hurry to use them again.

And having a platter lift as the only access to the peak (and hence the back bowls) at Louise is just cruel. Only thing that kept me from getting there after 2 failed attempts.

Shit!

(Yah, I"ll try them again of I'm faced with that situation again. But I won't like it!!)


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

the way I figured it out and felt comfortable with it was to stand my regular stance(regular) and once I grab the pole part of the poma(platter I guess) I either hop or spin 180 then shoved that shit up my crotch and squeeze my thighs once it gets steep so it would not slide out. I slipped a lot halfway up then tried it again and again, tiring as hell though.


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

You are a noob until you have ridden a nutcracker in NZhmy:


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

I miss the yoga pants.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Yeah the key to the platter is ramming the thing as far up your crotch as you can. Your balls (if so equipped) will get out of the way. Then just relax and stand there with a slightly loose knee. I stand with my back foot right up behind my front and try to put a bit of weight on the back foot. For the most part with the pole shoved up my ass I can ride the platter no hands! :icon_scratch:
> 
> As for the t-bar, I used to ski so I'm used to it behind my cheek. I still don't get it when people put the pole between their legs. If you use the T like a "J" and stand with the pole behind you it pulls you up the hill easy. Could ride one all day...


If you ride with another person who ride opposite stand T bar is really easy.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> And having a platter lift as the only access to the peak (and hence the back bowls) at Louise is just cruel. Only thing that kept me from getting there after 2 failed attempts.


That's the point! If you want to access 45 degree rock covered terrain, you gotta be able to make it up a little button lift! :yahoo:


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

poutanen said:


> That's the point! If you want to access 45 degree rock covered terrain, you gotta be able to make it up a little button lift! :yahoo:



exactly...

lots of reasons to learn the other lifts.

sometimes the chair lift will be out of order, you might wait 20 minutes you might wait half the day
if you like the park the t-bar is usually the quickest ride out
access to other parts of hill are only accessible by a drag lift...
On busy holidays you can wait 15 to 20 minutes to mount the chair or wait 6 to 8 minutes for the bar...

if you snowboard there really is no reason not to know how to ride these other lifts... 


not knowing how to ride a drag lift, now thats GAY!!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ItchEtrigR said:


> not knowing how to ride a drag lift, now thats GAY!!


Almost doubly gay! 

Most resorts here don't have many surface lifts.

1 at Lake Louise to access the highest vertical point on the mountain...

1 at Fernie as pretty much the only way out of the cedar bowl without heavy traversing

Other than that we have mostly high and low speed chairs, and a few gondolas.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

not sure u guys understand what gay is....


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> not sure u guys understand what gay is....


Which one is Johnny Depp?


----------

